# Why does music today suck?



## jDSX (Nov 30, 2015)

24 years old, I love rock, jazz, old school hip hop. Frank Sinatra, Issac Hayes, AC/DC, The Beatles, John Lennon, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, David Bowie, Run DMC, Jay-Z, Nas, Eminem, A Tribe Called Quest, The Roots, Ice Cube etc. I could go on, ill always love the rock music, because my grandfather played guitar for like 40 years lol and is obsessed with rock music, I basically grew up listening to that, and I had some family members introduce me to old school rap. 

I cant stand music today, people can sneeze into the mic, and it could be a top 5 hit, sure there is good music, but I feel like you have to LOOK for it, back then it seemed like you didn't, the good stuff was always on the radio. Now we gotta hear trash like these guys called young money talk about drugs and "hoes" with complete autotune, its almost like you dont need talent anymore, just be an idiot, disrespect women, and talk about anything, and you could be a millionaire with a hit single. Its just sad, I don't get it, why do you have to look for good music, why is the trash music so popular?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2015)

I wonder as well. 20 years old, and I have the same tastes as yours.

Today's standards are crap.
Popular, but not quite good compared to classics.


----------



## Wellington2k (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree, music today is quite bad. I was just on a 7 hour road trip with a friends, and they played every single popular song you can think of.
My problem, besides not liking the sound, is that it's all about parties, drinking, drugs, love, and sex. To be fair, same goes for some classic music, but really... almost every single song today is about that.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 30, 2015)

I too am 20 years old and when I listen to the radio I have to wonder where the standards for music fell through the floor. I remember listening to the local radio all the time as a little kid (2000-2005ish) and there were so many good songs on the radio!

I've actually been working on a hell of a playlist to make up for what the radio no longer seems to have, if anyone wants to have a listen.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 30, 2015)

I keep hearing that this sentiment was shared by people back then, that the new music of that day was trash, and that this is basically a pattern. But really, it's more agreeable today, there's just serious crap out there. I'm a metal guy, my mind is more closed in terms of the music I listen to, but I can handle any genre song that's good. I can't handle a Justin Bieber song for example. Pop music today is more on the former word, "pop," than "music." Music now exists to gain sheepish fans, and build celebrities, rather than musicians. Bieber again, it seems there's more news about his antics and other stuff than his actual musical contributions. Taylor Swift? I don't care. Nicki Minaj? I don't care. Madonna even, please. Miley Cyrus proves that music is no longer what makes these "artists" popular, it's antics, music videos, concerts, not the songs themselves. 

Music today is basically a front in order to get these hacks some celebrity time. I don't really follow the current metal scene, so I can't really comment on that. Recently I read a review for an album I like, and it says that the Thrash revival trend is waning. Aw shucks, because when I was visiting Blabbermouth and other sites in 2013, that was the big trend. Along with bands resurrecting and stepping up to the plate among the younger, virtually tribute acts, like Carcass or Autopsy.

Anyways, yeah, strapon cock in a popstar's concert, oh my goodness. The world's becoming a dirty place. Well, it has been.


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2015)

Sounds to me as if nostalgia is influencing your view on music. You want music the way it was done previously and not the way some of the current music is made.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2015)

Minox said:


> Sounds to me as if nostalgia is influencing your view on music. You want music the way it was done previously and not the way some of the current music is made.


Possibly.

But let's get to the facts.
Repetitive patterns, autotune, remixes, and more repetitive patterns, with generic lyrics, aren't as good as what music used to be 10 years ago.


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm 15, i listen to techno music, and I always think that 80's techno is better, and every song was different from every other one, today is everything commercial, the composers only make music to earn, and not to make the listener enjoy it


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Possibly.
> 
> But let's get to the facts.
> Repetitive patterns, autotune, remixes, and more repetitive patterns, with generic lyrics, aren't as good as what music used to be 10 years ago.


That sounds more like a personal opinion rather than a fact to me..


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2015)

Minox said:


> That sounds more like a personal opinion rather than a fact to me..


And you may be right.
I just feel that today's music isn't quite good compared to what was made before.

But that's my opinion.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Minox said:


> Sounds to me as if nostalgia is influencing your view on music. You want music the way it was done previously and not the way some of the current music is made.


Nostalgia is definitely a factor. But as the music formula is made these days, there is a sense of truth in what he says. I think it's what we expect of music that has changed. I think that's what he is trying to convey
There are very few new artists today that will have the same impact of those that truly want to make meaningful music.
I mean, you can't tell me that a song about butts like Anaconda will be considered as a musical masterpiece. Hahaha.

That said, it's really what is considered popular that has changed, great music can still be found. It's mainly why I rarely listen to commercial music these days. XD


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And you may be right.
> I just feel that today's music isn't quite good compared to what was made before.
> 
> But that's my opinion.


I agree, and furthermore, i think I am very objective as I'm not under the effect of nostalgia


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 30, 2015)

I personally dislike auto-tune and non-melodic music. I prefer melody over percussion. No wubwubwub for me. 

A pet peeve of mine is when I hear a "remix", but it's just the original song with someone speaking over the original music. It's the equivalent of hearing a great song coming on the radio, then someone from the backseat "sings" all the way through. 

/oldmanyellsatcloud.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> *I personally dislike auto-tune and non-melodic music. I prefer melody over percussion. No wubwubwub for me*.


Definitely this. I'm glad that I'm not alone thinking that way.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 30, 2015)

I love remixes. Auto-tune isn't really a factor to me. It depends on how it is used. 
To me, whether it is real instruments or computer used, music is still music. 
What matters to me is how the tune is made, how great is sounds, and whether it is creative or not. 
It's kinda why I love drum and bass and dubstep too. XD


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 30, 2015)

@jDSX


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 30, 2015)

But I even think that we like a song when that makes we remember a particular moment of our life, and we try to go back to this moment by listening it, so even if a good song comes out today, and it's better than a song of our youth, we everytime prefere the old one


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 30, 2015)

19 right now and music between years of 2000 - 2012 were good until it got worse when gangnam style was a thing.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> But I even think that we like a song when that makes we remember a particular moment of our life, and we try to go back to this moment by listening it, so even if a good song comes out today, and it's better than a song of our youth, we everytime prefere the old one


That's what we call nostalgia


----------



## Mazamin (Nov 30, 2015)

gamefan5 said:


> That's what we call nostalgia


Yes I know lol, even here in Italy we call it nostalgia


----------



## jDSX (Nov 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> @jDSX



I can't judge since I was never a fan of Bob Dylan.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 30, 2015)

Why does today's music suck?

For the same reason why today's music always "sucks", no matter what the era.

You're looking at a music consumption level in popular culture _unfiltered by time. _

Throughout our lives, there have always been gobs of sheer and utter crap that people have made when it comes to music. The kind of stuff that makes you want to stab your eardrums rather than listen to another moment of it. But what people forget is that the songs we truly remember (and thus the songs that continue to stay with us) are the good ones, not the crap. So we remember that Sinatra tune. We remember that Fleetwood Mac ditty, or the number by Pink Floyd. But that song by Rupert Holmes? You forgot it five years after it was released, the extant copies ended up in the 25 cent stacks of records in a dusty shop, and time moved on.

After memory has its way, what nostalgia lets us have are the good songs, so it seems indeed like today has a lot more garbage. But trust me, go to a thrift store and sift through the stacks of records and you can see for yourself the forgotten dregs what previous eras foisted upon mankind.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 30, 2015)

I just don't like rap music. None of it seems very good. A lot of the songs seem disrespectful towards women. I feel like that a lot of it is aimed to be degrading to certain people... Generic lyrics a lot of the time. I like to use Rytmik Retrobits to make some music covers.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 30, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Why does today's music suck?
> 
> For the same reason why today's music always "sucks", no matter what the era.
> 
> ...



True, you have a point there, for me though it was a golden age of music that never really died down. Not all music back then was perfect, just had this thing that music today doesn't have like fine wine you know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2015)

The only "music was better back when" thing I have ever seen stand up to scrutiny was my pet theory that no music during the 80's was good if the artist in question was not otherwise established before then. The period had plenty of good music but nobody seems to be able to find some from someone that rose up during that time.


That was 1934 by the way, I know it is more lamenting the decline of society but I will stand by it. I really should replay fallout 3.

With that said there might be something to the notion that popular culture is no longer popular -- how many of you listen to the radio rather than playlists on some streaming service, how many of you routinely play games or watch videos online rather than TV (which does have hundreds of channels compared to the the handful that probably existed for people but a few years older) and how many of you select your venue for a night out by musical style rather than taking whatever comes because it is a night out? I am a fan of this though as the fracturing of it has allowed things to spring up and make a proper go of it that I really enjoy. Somewhat related I was having a chat with some people a few months back and they had only grown up (in the UK, their parents even spending decades in the UK before then) with reggae, Caribbean blues and related musical styles, this meant they were only just discovering a lot of rock and metal, and even American blues, at the time. These people were great musicians, well versed in musical theory and have regular paid gigs but if that can happen in what almost would then amount to isolation then it can not be a bad thing.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 30, 2015)

People don't really care about the quality of music anymore. And there I go overgeneralizing everything again, but it's partially true. Apps like Pandora, Spotify, etc. encourage users to just listen to beats in their ears. Happy for workouts. Sad for breakups. And so on and so on. The only reason that FM radio isn't dead as hell is because of this. And this isn't necessarily a bad thing, as it theoretically could get a  lot of decent artists exposure, but sadly this is seldom the reality.


----------



## Issac (Dec 1, 2015)

Why music today sucks? It's because it doesn't.

There's a lot more music today, so you'll have to wade through a lot of crap before you find a piece of gold. And why is all the classics back then so good? Because they're classics, they wouldn't be classics if they weren't good to begin with.
We have no idea which songs or groups today that will be considered "classics from the 2010s" in the future.

Somehow I don't think there will be as many classics from now, just because of said vast amounts of music, exponential numbers of genres, sub-genres, styles, and songs. It won't be because of the quality, the writing, or anything like that.
ABBA - Mamma Mia, a classic pop song loved by millions. What makes it that much better than Taylor Swift - Shake It Off?
Production quality? Lyrics? Singing voice and instrument playing? I think the only reason Shake It Off won't be considered a classic is because of all the other hit songs now. People have a short attention span today, want the next good song, and leave it at that.

An now for a comment about "dubstep". There's loads more to dubstep than wubwubwubwub and Skrillex's transformer porn, Take one of my favourite songs from this decade for example, the jazzy Submotion Orchestra - Sunshine (from 2012):


But there's plenty more music, and I want to spread some here.
Or so called "Electronica", this one also slightly jazzy. Bonobo - Stay The Same, with vocals by Andreya Triana, (from 2010):


The later folky songs from Bright Eyes, he has been compared to Bob Dylan, played with Springsteen. I do love his earlier stuff though, but it's certainly not for everyone. Old Soul Song (from 2005):


Icelandic post rock from 2002, Sigur Rós - Untitled #4. I cry everytime I watch Vanilla Sky and this song pops up.


Or for the retro feel, with an AMAZING well choreographed music video, Belle & Sebastian - Perfect Couples (from 2015):


Enjoy the music!

Oh, and what about Thai Funk? 
Khruangbin - A Calf Born in Winter (2013):


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)

Pop music is bad.
Only a few songs a year are good.

Post-Hardcore <З
Or Screamo or any other "Scene" music yay.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2015)

The "absolute best of" selection of music from the last 50 years is better than the unfiltered cross section of all music being made today? Quelle surprise. 

There was as much bland boring generic shit back then as there is now, but we only know of the stuff that has withstood the test of time. The best time to judge today's music is 20 years from now. 

Also there's the subjectivity. 



Spoiler













On the other hand, it has been scientifically proven that music has been getting worse. 

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/science-proves-pop-music-has-actually-gotten-worse-8173368/

However this only applies to pop music, which basically means it applies to fuck-all. "Pop" is a well-defined genre with well-defined rules and constraints and at any time there is a ton of other music being made. 



Spoiler



Limited number of instruments, small tonal range, no vocals whatsoever... 1/10, absolute garbage. 







What it boils down to is that music today doesn't suck, your ability to search for music sucks. 

Sturgeon's Law says 99% of everything is shit, but there's more music being made today than ever before, and 1% of that volume is still more than you will ever be able to listen to. Quit whining and get searching.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 1, 2015)

this whole "X is better now" idea is IMO very wrong in a lot of cases. especially "music is better now". we're not experiencing music from the 80's the same way we experience music from today. today we hear all of the music. a lot of it is shite. but so was a lot of music in the 80's. it's just that the shitty music from the 80's failed and didn't make a lasting impact. 
as soon as a few years have passed you only remember the good songs and you forget the shitty songs. UNLESS its really shitty, so shitty that it's memorable (e.g. friday) but then it becomes a "cult classic" or nowadays a meme. 
the same is true for the 50's,60's,70's,90's,00's. 

and then of course there's also the whole nostalgia effect. determining if music was better then or now is pretty much impossible til "now" is in the past itself.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well it's because everything yo--ppffff-u hea--ppppfft- sounds like sh-PFFFFFFTTTT *shit comes out of mouth*

LOL south park reference out of the way. Yeah. it all sounds like shit now


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Well it's because everything yo--ppffff-u hea--ppppfft- sounds like sh-PFFFFFFTTTT *shit comes out of mouth*
> 
> LOL south park reference out of the way. Yeah. it all sounds like shit now


I hate you! I litterally exploded out of laughts and disturbed my gf


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 1, 2015)

Veho said:


> What it boils down to is that music today doesn't suck, your ability to search for music sucks.


Agreed with this, i cannot find good french music i could use to master my french language, it's hell complicated, i cannot find anything more than rap or hip hop or electronic music whose doesn't have lyrics to start with...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I just don't like rap music. None of it seems very good. A lot of the songs seem disrespectful towards women



Disregard women. Acquire Currency 


all kidding aside: I agree


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 1, 2015)

Because it follows a set formula, lots of sings are written by the same people I'm sure, not the performer themself. Not always the case as that Taylor Swift broad writes her own songs, but they follow the formula. 

If you wanna make a hit mainstream song, sing about the following:
Boys, girls, love, heartbreak, summer, partying, ass, titties, sex, drugs, booze, money, and how cool you are. Also make sure that the music sounds exactly like the first 8 songs that was played and the next 20 songs.

Also, you got good taste in music, OP.


----------



## spoonm (Dec 1, 2015)

Veho said:


> What it boils down to is that music today doesn't suck, your ability to search for music sucks.
> 
> Sturgeon's Law says 99% of everything is shit, but there's more music being made today than ever before, and 1% of that volume is still more than you will ever be able to listen to. Quit whining and get searching.



/thread



Patxinco said:


> Agreed with this, i cannot find good french music i could use to master my french language, it's hell complicated, i cannot find anything more than rap or hip hop or electronic music whose doesn't have lyrics to start with...



Going off-topic here to post this:


Stumbled upon it someday and really liked it. Not sure how good it is compared to other french music, and I don't understand french at all. Regardless, I liked it.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 1, 2015)

Patxinco said:


> Agreed with this, i cannot find good french music i could use to master my french language, it's hell complicated, i cannot find anything more than rap or hip hop or electronic music whose doesn't have lyrics to start with...


Actually, there was "Elle me Dit" which we listened to in French class, then had an assignment to translate the lyrics. It's actually not that terrible of a song. There were a few others but I'd have to dig around to find any of them.


----------



## poisonousj (Dec 1, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Why does today's music suck?
> 
> For the same reason why today's music always "sucks", no matter what the era.
> 
> ...



I came here to say this. Thank you. For every Beatles or Rolling Stones, there was a bajillion crap bands that were charting during that era but time has forgotten.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 1, 2015)

Indeed today music sucks, most are then are stolen samples from older classic's and allot off those "1 day fly" numbers.
I'm 32 years old, I like many kinds off music. But I like Death Metal,Metal,Hardrock,Punk to most.

But I grown up in the hole "Grabber/Happy Hardcore hype in the 90's, and now I hear those songs in special hour on the radio that called Nummers van het foute uur (hour of guilty pleasure music).
And for some reason I like them to hear them again after so many years 

Those are the numbers what I mean:




(small detail they used some kind off Zelda 64 promo stuff in this song)



I think that is a nostalgia thing


----------



## Misledz (Dec 1, 2015)

Justin beebs, Nikki Minaj, Kanye and a bunch of people need to be smited off this planet for giving Music a bad name. In a few years I'll have my own kid and I can't give them anything in this day and age that is worth listening or dying for.

If there's anyone to blame for this horrible uprise in music, its the younger generation.

Like holy shit, I miss when music ACTUALLY had lyrics.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 1, 2015)

Here i am, 14 years old. Listening to electro/glitch hop/dubstep. i still fucking hate trap and all that mainstream shit


----------



## Misledz (Dec 1, 2015)

mgrev said:


> Here i am, 14 years old. Listening to electro/glitch hop/dubstep. i still fucking hate trap and all that mainstream shit


What you should hate are those people who ruin a good music genre by adding crappy pop artist remixes to your favorite genre.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 1, 2015)

omfg the superiority complex in this thread is downright *hilarious*

sure, I love the beatles and pink floyd and arctic monkeys and david bowie

but I like kanye too. and adele. and a bunch of others. there are fab artists out there and they'll be what people remember the 2010s as


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## mgrev (Dec 1, 2015)

Misledz said:


> What you should hate are those people who ruin a good music genre by adding crappy pop artist remixes to your favorite genre.


yeah. still true.
i used to like a band called helbillies when i was 8


----------



## Misledz (Dec 1, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> omfg the superiority complex in this thread is downright *hilarious*
> 
> sure, I love the beatles and pink floyd and arctic monkeys and david bowie
> 
> but I like kanye too. and adele. and a bunch of others. there are fab artists out there and they'll be what people remember the 2010s as


Kanye used to make sense, now he's just batshit insane.

$120 for a plain white tshirt should be good enough proof of his lyrical genius.


----------



## AtlanticBit (Dec 1, 2015)

i personally make music and shit. i love a wide variety of music. good music.
all the nicki mina's and other big asses aka "artists" are bad to me.
i listen from deadmau5 through eminem to imagine dragons.
i hate when people think they're music taste is good just because they listen to stuff no one listens to.
nowadays the music scene is good. the pop scene is bad though. and some of the fat azz bangerz in the dance music scene.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

why is music bad nowadays? mostly because people. after all, the content that is made is always chosen by the people listening to it.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 1, 2015)

Misledz said:


> Justin beebs, Nikki Minaj, Kanye and a bunch of people need to be smited off this planet for giving Music a bad name.



I totally agree on that.



Misledz said:


> In a few years I'll have my own kid and I can't give them anything in this day and age that is worth listening or dying for.



You can; just don't search in the iTunes top sales or in the YouTube most viewed videos 



Misledz said:


> If there's anyone to blame for this horrible uprise in music, its the younger generation.



Well, while it's terrifying to hear, not only the younger generation likes this music... Of course, you see 13yo fangirls at any One Direction concert, but those millions of album are also bought by a lot of older people...

Personally, I don't really know (or like) any music with lyrics, because I only listen to OSTs... But some OSTs, even on recent games, are really great in my opinion 



Spoiler: Big Blue - MK8 version










Spoiler: Objection - DGS version










Spoiler: Zelda 25th anniversary medley










Spoiler: Professor Layton's theme - TED version










Spoiler: Ending Theme - MKDD


----------



## Misledz (Dec 1, 2015)

AtlanticBit said:


> i personally make music and shit. i love a wide variety of music. good music.
> all the nicki mina's and other big asses aka "artists" are bad to me.
> i listen from deadmau5 through eminem to imagine dragons.
> i hate when people think they're music taste is good just because they listen to stuff no one listens to.
> ...


More like the majority being the minority. 

People will defend their artists and music but where it matters is when you're going to sing that song back to someone where it matters. Like holy shit if you recited some of kanye's lyrics without  music, you sound like you're reading from the back of a shampoo bottle while taking a dump.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 1, 2015)

jDSX said:


> 24 years old, I love rock, jazz, old school hip hop. Frank Sinatra, Issac Hayes, AC/DC, The Beatles, John Lennon, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, David Bowie, Run DMC, Jay-Z, Nas, Eminem, A Tribe Called Quest, The Roots, Ice Cube etc. I could go on, ill always love the rock music, because my grandfather played guitar for like 40 years lol and is obsessed with rock music, I basically grew up listening to that, and I had some family members introduce me to old school rap.
> 
> I cant stand music today, people can sneeze into the mic, and it could be a top 5 hit, sure there is good music, but I feel like you have to LOOK for it, back then it seemed like you didn't, the good stuff was always on the radio. Now we gotta hear trash like these guys called young money talk about drugs and "hoes" with complete autotune, its almost like you dont need talent anymore, just be an idiot, disrespect women, and talk about anything, and you could be a millionaire with a hit single. Its just sad, I don't get it, why do you have to look for good music, why is the trash music so popular?


You listen to rap, your opinion is invalid.
Though I do agree that you have to look for good music today.


----------



## Misledz (Dec 1, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I totally agree on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I totally agree on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love game OST and all the songs you enlisted and while that will set up my feels for nostalgia, I don't really know if todays generation will undestand that feel. IDK but here in Phils, most of the parents listen to OD to "support" their kid, so they don't look like the out of place parent. but thanks for the list!


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm clearly waaaay too old for this forum but the good/crap thing goes in cycles as far as I'm concerned, and not just for music. Sometimes there seem to be loads of good tunes out, other times it's all just garbage. Individual perception of good/bad will vary depending on your age, sex and a whole load of other random factors but I guess there will always be new songs coming out that end up being as close to a universally accepted "good" status as you'll ever get.

As someone above said (I think... my memory only lasts about five seconds) we tend to filter out the junk as the years go by and only the really good stuff tends to stand the test of time. I've got compilation albums that are older than some of you on here and it's crazy how some of them are almost like "Best of the 80s/90s/00s" that you could you go and pick up brand new today and others are almost entirely full of songs that would only feature on "NOW That's What I Call Crap That Even The Artists Don't Remember". I swear there are some years when there was nothing but duff track after duff track and other ones where everything [that I remember!] seems to be pure musical gold.

One of my personal irritations is how many songs nowadays are apparently unreleasable unless they're "featuring" somebody other than one artist. Back in the olden days when everything was in black and white and we had to boil a kettle to power our internet connection, you might get one or two [memorable] songs a year where bands and/or singers teamed up to record a song. Nowadays you get "artists" whose entire output is "featuring" someone else on song after song. The fact that they're unable to release a track on their own pretty seems to smack of desperation as far as I'm concerned. It's almost as if they know it won't sell as well so they try and appeal to as wide an audience as possible by shoehorning in more people. It's almost like they're trying to just make as much money as possible. Hmmmm...

Anyway, I'm off out now to the club with my homies to go and drink some Cristal whilst watchin' the hoes. Or something.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2015)

DaFixer said:


> Indeed today music sucks, most are then are stolen samples from older classic's and allot off those "1 day fly" numbers.


Do what now?


 (1946 that by the way)



I could go on like this for a while but for the sake of an already heavy youtube embed thread I will leave it there.

Actually I will go one further

Perhaps not that notable but should I link 


Beyond that though sampling, public domain (copyright was not always the lifetimes it is today) and such is a time honoured way of setting about things.


----------



## Deboog (Dec 1, 2015)

Jesus Christ. People like different kinds of music, okay? I can't stand dubstep, but that doesn't mean I think people are idiots for liking dubstep. And as for why music is "worse" these days, well it's easy to remember to highlights of a period of time and forget all the crap that was released. Or maybe you just prefer music from that era, and music really is worse these days, in your opinion. But clearly other people disagree, considering, you know, musicians make millions of dollars in 2015. And you can whine and cry about studios writing corporate songs and how it was more soulful in the good old days or whatever, but tough shit, because some (read: billions of) people like it.

I swear, people who get all uppity about music are exactly like the parents in the 50s who thought rock and roll was evil.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 1, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The only "music was better back when" thing I have ever seen stand up to scrutiny was my pet theory that no music during the 80's was good if the artist in question was not otherwise established before then. The period had plenty of good music but nobody seems to be able to find some from someone that rose up during that time.
> .



http://www.thestoneroses.org/


----------



## spoonm (Dec 1, 2015)

Misledz said:


> Justin beebs, Nikki Minaj, Kanye and a bunch of people need to be smited off this planet for giving Music a bad name. In a few years I'll have my own kid and I can't give them anything in this day and age that is worth listening or dying for.
> 
> If there's anyone to blame for this horrible uprise in music, its the younger generation.
> 
> Like holy shit, I miss when music ACTUALLY had lyrics.



There's a lot of interesting stuff out there that's come out in the past 5 years. I'm sure you're not looking hard enough. Don't forget your kid's taste in music might not be anything similar to yours and you're keeping him from all the supposedly good stuff he could be listening to.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 1, 2015)

Taste in music is subjective, that is all that I have to say.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

All I listen to is 80s-90s rap plus post 2000 stuff (save for a few mainly underground)

But I also like a lot of the current pop music provided that it's catchy and I like it (Katy Perry, Taylor Swift for example are on my playlists) yet other than that I really don't like any other non hip hop music (even the stones, Beatles, and those groups) but hey I love my hip hop and its enough for me.


----------



## XDel (Dec 1, 2015)

Most nearly everything now a days is co-modified, mass manufactured, a trope, a mere shadow of what was yesterday, programmed by cats who don't have the spirit, who don't understand the language of the soul. It's social engineering, generational conditioning, the works of the pied piper to lead the sheep, the consumer down certain consumption paths, towards harbouring certain feelings and perspectives, trained to respond in a certain set of ways, conditioned to fear question and authentic liberation. 

It's bread and circuses all but with different technologies and on a grander scale.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 1, 2015)

What you hear on the radio is not the entirety of music today.  Use the internet and find the music that speaks to you.


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> I'm 15, i listen to techno music, and I always think that 80's techno is better, and every song was different from every other one, today is everything commercial, the composers only make music to earn, and not to make the listener enjoy it


Yesss, 80's techno is great, and I had never listened to it until fairly recently being a 90's kid myself, I love it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> What you hear on the radio is not the entirety of music today.  Use the internet and find the music that speaks to you.


Yeah if you check into alot of the lesser stations and ones on the internet you can find a lot of good new music


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 1, 2015)

It's not just music. Technology makes everything easier, so naturally people don't put in as much effort as they used to. So we end up with this tidal wave of generic crap because we have technology covering up people's lack of actual talent, so any pretty blonde with big tits can at least take a stab at a music career these days. 

That's not to say all music today is lazy, or that all previous music was fantastic.  It's just easier to be exposed to the cheap knock-off garbage these days as a result of the ubiquitous nature of the internet and the media. It's got a silver lining though. It's also much easier than ever to discover new bands with actual talent via the internet. These days there's something for everyone, you just need to look beyond the surface layer of low effort crap.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 1, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> It's not just music. Technology makes everything easier, so naturally people don't put in as much effort as they used to. So we end up with this tidal wave of generic crap because we have technology covering up people's lack of actual talent, so any pretty blonde with big tits can at least take a stab at a music career these days.
> 
> That's not to say all music today is lazy, or that all previous music was fantastic.  It's just easier to be exposed to the cheap knock-off garbage these days as a result of the ubiquitous nature of the internet and the media. It's got a silver lining though. It's also much easier than ever to discover new bands with actual talent via the internet. These days there's something for everyone, you just need to look beyond the surface layer of low effort crap.


There. You can't word it better than this. I personally ( again ) like to make my own renditions of 16/8 bit music on my 3DS. I do agree that people need to look for their type of music rather than complain that music is " lazy ". Because a lot of it is. But there are people who like that. If you're unhappy that the music you hear is bad, search for something you like.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> There. You can't word it better than this. I personally ( again ) like to make my own renditions of 16/8 bit music on my 3DS. I do agree that people need to look for their type of music rather than complain that music is " lazy ". Because a lot of it is. But there are people who like that. If you're unhappy that the music you hear is bad, search for something you like.


Problem is it's all rigged to what the big record companies push out


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Problem is it's all rigged to what the big record companies push out


Not really. If you're unhappy with the music produced these days, you can always move over to Youtube to find some custom stuff. Remixes galore and fan music everywhere.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Not really. If you're unhappy with the music produced these days, you can always move over to Youtube to find some custom stuff. Remixes galore and fan music everywhere.


I know and agree but if you only browse the top 40, top YouTube music, top iTunes and so on it favors big companies but once you search (as you said) then you can find good stuff


----------



## mgrev (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2015)

It doesn't suck, it just means that you aren't interested in that music.
There's a reason why that music got insanely popular, you know.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

Misledz said:


> Justin beebs, Nikki Minaj, Kanye and a bunch of people need to be smited off this planet for giving Music a bad name. In a few years I'll have my own kid and I can't give them anything in this day and age that is worth listening or dying for.
> 
> If there's anyone to blame for this horrible uprise in music, its the younger generation.
> 
> Like holy shit, I miss when music ACTUALLY had lyrics.



...Just You Wait.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> It doesn't suck, it just means that you aren't interested in that music.
> There's a reason why that music got insanely popular, you know.


Granted popularity doesn't equal good plus both are largely an opinion


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Granted popularity doesn't equal good plus both are largely an opinion


good or not = subjective

It isn't good to you, doesn't mean it's objectively bad.

I never said that just because it is popular, means it is objectively good.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 1, 2015)

Reuse and lack of creativity. Songs nowadays loop a line for 1-3m and that's it. It's a shame, I know.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 1, 2015)

I bet you feel like you're locked out of heaven in this situation. But you know what? You can blow my whistle! Or take a ride on my disco stick, whatever you want. The chance may come that you are sorry, for everything that I've done. You know, never say never. So take your chance and shake it off.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> I bet you feel like you're locked out of heaven in this situation. But you know what? You can blow my whistle! Or take a ride on my disco stick, whatever you want. The chance may come that you are sorry, for everything that I've done. You know, never say never. So take your chance and shake it off.


Never say neverrrrrr unlessthecircumstancesareappropriateforthesituationthatI'minatthecurrenttime!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> good or not = subjective
> 
> It isn't good to you, doesn't mean it's objectively bad.
> 
> I never said that just because it is popular, means it is objectively good.


Very true
+1

Plus if you like or don't like a song or what not then who really care?


----------



## mgrev (Dec 1, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> I bet you feel like you're locked out of heaven in this situation. But you know what? You can blow my whistle! Or take a ride on my disco stick, whatever you want. The chance may come that you are sorry, for everything that I've done. You know, never say never. So take your chance and shake it off.


-_-


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 1, 2015)

mgrev said:


> -_-


I see fire. Please don't struck me down with a wrecking ball.

: )


----------



## cdoty (Dec 1, 2015)

jDSX said:


> 24 years old, I love rock, jazz...



It doesn't, or at least doesn't have to.





I couldn't listen to most of the stuff Postmodern Jukebox covers, but the covers are incredible.

If one of the covers doesn't send chills down your spine, you may be dead (or undead).


----------



## loco365 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> sure, I love the beatles and pink floyd and arctic monkeys and david bowie
> 
> but I like kanye too. and adele. and a bunch of others. there are fab artists out there and they'll be what people remember the 2010s as


Adele isn't bad, nor is The Sheepdogs and Imagine Dragons. However, most of the music you hear is either autotuned or perked up with what seems to be a whole canister of helium.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2015)

You are probably listening to the wrong genres.


----------



## gamer765 (Dec 1, 2015)

music today sucks because you already listen to crap and by listening to it, you are supporting the creation of more crap, because it makes the "artists" money.


----------



## Santaros (Dec 1, 2015)

I think a large part of it would come down to people getting busy and no longer having the time to really delve into music. It would therefore subjectively appear that there's nothing but garbage being produced, when in reality it's more that you don't have the time to devote to filtering out the worthwhile stuff anymore. Overall I don't think anything has really changed other than the market being larger, and there being more drek to filter out to get to something you like. Although the flip-side of that as has been said, is that there's more great music than ever being produced, you just have to put in some time and research to find it.

What I find kind of ironic is that radio stations seem to devote a lot more time to replaying content than they ever used to, so even though there's more worthwhile music out there it's harder to find than ever .


----------



## Issac (Dec 2, 2015)

cdoty said:


> (snipity snip)


Made me think of this gem  


Though I got to say that I love Radiohead. The newer stuff is a bit wierd though, and i haven't gotten into that style yet.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2015)

Mfw almost none of you experienced the music utopian era that was the 90s


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 2, 2015)

RIAA/IFPI pushingv the artists they "represent" to release garbage because sadly it sells by the boat loads. It simply comes down to $ its a business as far as record execs are concerned. Music isn't art, its guaranteed profits, nothing more.

That's why I listen to a lot of independent artists not just "the mainstream" as they aren't being pushed around by the big labels to crank out crap by ridiculous deadlines which if said deadlines aren't met, they are sued by their own label for "violating their contract." 

Most independent musicians put out a lot of unique, creative and amazing music because they aren't under all that pressure.

Don't get me wrong, I listen to some mainstream artists too, but I usually prefer the indie musicians over mainstream with few exceptions.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> RIAA/IFPI pushingv the artists they "represent" to release garbage because sadly it sells by the boat loads. It simply comes down to $ its a business as far as record execs are concerned. Music isn't art, its guaranteed profits, nothing more.
> 
> That's why I listen to a lot of independent artists not just "the mainstream" as they aren't being pushed around by the big labels to crank out crap by ridiculous deadlines which if said deadlines aren't met, they are sued by their own label for "violating their contract."
> 
> ...


I was just going to suggest listening to local and underground bands. What's sad about their deadlines is that they have to pay fines in the millions for being late. And then they typically have to have a producer over their shoulder making sure it's 'pop' enough.


----------



## ninditsu (Dec 2, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Why does today's music suck?
> 
> For the same reason why today's music always "sucks", no matter what the era.
> 
> ...



This, many times this. But nowadays, I am just too lazy to sift through the crap and find my hidden gems. I think that's what we call growing up. I don't believe there are any other definitions for that.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 2, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Mfw almost none of you experienced the music utopian era that was the 90s



Yep, alternative from the 90's is still a favorite. And, many alternative stations are still playing it.


----------



## amoulton (Dec 2, 2015)

she loves you yeah yeah yeah isn't any better than baby baby baby ooh, nostalgia is just a powerful drug. The problem is with modern media overexposure- you can't perpetuate the cannon of rock stars as ethereal godlike figures anymore.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 2, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/chimetunes/undertale-remix
All I have to say... You may or may not like it, but it's a step from the norm (because it's not popular).

On topic, I semi agree. I like older songs, but I also like newer... except pop... never really liked pop... or rap... or country...




Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> today is everything commercial, the composers only make music to earn, and not to make the listener enjoy it


Well, this isn't true about ALL commercial music. Some made it for people to enjoy, a company saw it, sucked a bit of dick to get it, and now the artist is a millionaire.
Take me for example: I make music to push people up. Some like it... others, not so much... Sure, if a record label decided to pay me for what I do, I'd sign up, but commercial music is out. Not interested in having twats hear my music for the millionth time on the radio or in commercials or at sports events.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> The problem is with modern media overexposure- you can't perpetuate the cannon of rock stars as ethereal godlike figures anymore.



I think that's the biggest problem. If you're online at all, you see all of the drama surrounding any modern artist. Twitter feud, questionable photos, etc.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 2, 2015)

"I basically grew up listening to that,"

your brain is primed to enjoy whatever you liked growing up. its a natural thing and the reason why literally every single person to ever live thinks people could sneeze into the mic today and sell a million records.


----------



## Shulking (Dec 2, 2015)

Todays music doesn't suck. There is plenty of good music and plenty of bad music. You don't know any of the bad music from back in the day because only the good music got remembered. Another factor is that the internet makes music much more accessible to everyone and much more people are becoming musicians no than ever before so with more musicians means there is a higher chance of bad music.


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> What you hear on the radio is not the entirety of music today.  Use the internet and find the music that speaks to you.


Main reason I stopped listening to radio channels was because they kept insisting on playing the same music over and over again with little to no change. Even now when I try to listen to some channels I still recognise most of the songs they play :|


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

Minox said:


> Main reason I stopped listening to radio channels was because they kept insisting on playing the same music over and over again with little to no change. Even now when I try to listen to some channels I still recognise most of the songs they play :|


When I venture onto terrestrial radio, I try to find the classical music station.  Don't here the same song on there very often.


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> When I venture onto terrestrial radio, I try to find the classical music station.  Don't here the same song on there very often.


That would probably work had it not been for the fact that I'm not a fan of classical music


----------



## bitjacker (Dec 3, 2015)

Music today sucks because it is a greed driven industry. You wont hear a natural voice because everyone gets run through the "box". the music is not dead, its just coming from the ones that play it in venues, not producers in skyscrapers. listen to some Marley concerts on youtube... those guys were doing it man.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

Minox said:


> That would probably work had it not been for the fact that I'm not a fan of classical music


Just curious, how much classical music do you actually know?  It's a pretty diverse as it covers centuries of music.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 3, 2015)

I think a lot of today's music is great. Even just looking at the top 100, Taylor Swift, Justin Beiber, The Weeknd, Adele, Ed Sheeran, all of them are great performers and while their content isn't for everyone, you can't deny their talents. Heck, Adele and Ed Sheeran have worked their way into my top 3 favorite artists of all time, only being topped by Twenty-One Pilots (another of today's music groups). I'm 22, by the way, and I grew up on classic rock, country, and old-school hip-hop. That being said, I can't justify the existence of what I passionately refer to as "Crap rap." I'm talking your Yung Thugs, your Rich Home Quans, your Futures, Lil Waynes, Fetty Waps, etc, etc.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

jDSX said:


> 24 years old, I love rock, jazz, old school hip hop. Frank Sinatra, Issac Hayes, AC/DC, The Beatles, John Lennon, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, David Bowie, Run DMC, Jay-Z, Nas, Eminem, A Tribe Called Quest, The Roots, Ice Cube etc. I could go on, ill always love the rock music, because my grandfather played guitar for like 40 years lol and is obsessed with rock music, I basically grew up listening to that, and I had some family members introduce me to old school rap.
> 
> I cant stand music today, people can sneeze into the mic, and it could be a top 5 hit, sure there is good music, but I feel like you have to LOOK for it, back then it seemed like you didn't, the good stuff was always on the radio. Now we gotta hear trash like these guys called young money talk about drugs and "hoes" with complete autotune, its almost like you dont need talent anymore, just be an idiot, disrespect women, and talk about anything, and you could be a millionaire with a hit single. Its just sad, I don't get it, why do you have to look for good music, why is the trash music so popular?


Yes i don't understand either. I am also in my twenties, and i LOVED Michael Jackson, AC/DC / Journey / Queen and basically all the good rock. Todays rock sucks, all people talk about in songs today is " Fucking her in the ass" And i'd really rather not hear about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

If you ask me, the only modern music that sucks is Pop music. There's plenty of modern music that isn't shit.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yes i don't understand either. I am also in my twenties, and i LOVED Michael Jackson, AC/DC / Journey / Queen and basically all the good rock. Todays rock sucks, all people talk about in songs today is " Fucking her in the ass" And i'd really rather not hear about it.


You're just listening to the wrong music.  If you loved AC/DC, give Airborne a try.  If you loved Queen, try this on for size: 

(tried to link instead of embed, but looks like the site decided to embed anyways)


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Just curious, how much classical music do you actually know?  It's a pretty diverse as it covers centuries of music.


Very little. I'm more of a metal/hardcore/rap person.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

Nah im listening to the right music


grossaffe said:


> You're just listening to the wrong music.  If you loved AC/DC, give Airborne a try.  If you loved Queen, try this on for size:
> 
> (tried to link instead of embed, but looks like the site decided to embed anyways)



You remember Whitesnake? Def Lepard or Led Zeppelin?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> If you ask me, the only modern music that sucks is Pop music. There's plenty of modern music that isn't shit.


Ok i guess thats kinda true, Fallout Boy has some good songs, and (correct me if i'm wrong) They're not pop


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 3, 2015)

Heh, I feel the same. Most music today just... Sounds all the same. Every now and then, there is a song or two that ain't too bad, but the rest, is crap. Just some hours ago I've heard an italian group of rappers that calls themselves "Club Dogo" sing their latest "song". It was god-awful. Most rap is shit for me, anyway.

For genres of music, I don't really have a favorite one. I mean, I like rock, jazz, blues and a lot more, but to me, if I like what I'm listening, I just listen to it. Though, most of the music that I listen to is from videogames.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

Minox said:


> Very little. I'm more of a metal/hardcore/rap person.


I'm a big metal-head myself, and a lot of metal is influenced by classical music (especially  the metal I listen to).  You might be able to appreciate some of the Romantic Era composers who put a lot of power into their music.  Tchaikovsky, Liszt, Beethoven, and Dvorak are a few names that spring to mind.  Also Holst, who's Planetary Suite has influenced many a movie soundtrack (Mars: The Bringer of War is a popular selection from the suite).



Jack_Sparrow said:


> Nah im listening to the right music


I wasn't judging your choice of music so much as saying that the stuff you're complaining about in regards to modern music isn't the totality of modern music and this is better stuff out there to listen to if you look for it.  I'm certainly not listening to a bunch of music about bitches and hoes.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't know if it sucks, but if anything, it's definitely lazy.
There are still a lot of great bands and songs, but too much of the popular is just lazily made.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 3, 2015)

Music has always sucked. What happened is that we realized that is much easier to find good music from the past, because at this point all that there's left are the classics that stood against the test of time. It's not that there were better music, but that it's much easier to find because they're classics.

For example, when you think of music in the 90s, what bands come to you mind? Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Pearl Jam, Gun's N Roses, REM, Oasis? Now, do you remember Backstreet Boys, Five, 'N Sync, New Kids on the Block? Hell, no! This is locked away very deep in our brains. I call it selective memory, we only remember what was good.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

Minox said:


> Main reason I stopped listening to radio channels was because they kept insisting on playing the same music over and over again with little to no change. Even now when I try to listen to some channels I still recognise most of the songs they play :|


One thing to consider is that radio stations need an audience so they can profit.
They could play random stuff every time, but then it becomes harder to keep an audience. Play music that you know people enjoy, and they will stick to it.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot one thing I wanted to say in my post: You also know what I hate about today's music? When idiots go get and old song and shit all over it. Rarely something good comes out of it. I remember hearing a nice, classical piece of music that started normal, but then it continued all dubstep remixed, and it was just a pain to hear. Bullsh*t.


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder as well. 20 years old, and I have the same tastes as yours.
> 
> Today's standards are crap.
> Popular, but not quite good compared to classics.



Not true really.
In 20 years, people will say .... wow that PSY was amazing !  Gangnam style rocks the big 1 1 1111111 !!!


----------



## Muffins (Dec 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't know if it sucks, but if anything, it's definitely lazy.
> There are still a lot of great bands and songs, but too much of the popular is just lazily made.



If you're looking for songs outside of the standard "Beiber Pop" focus the radio has, I would recommend Pandora. I've found huge amounts of really, really good stuff from there I never would have found before, very eclectic and unusual. I'd definitely say to give it a try.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Dec 3, 2015)

...
Modest Mouse.

Peter Bjorn and John

Foster the People

i'm starting to dig into the Indie music scene and find some really cool underground bands. 

its a natural evolution. Just like Ebay and their ridiculous changes, Google Plus, Windows 10, Youtube Red, everything eventually turns to Sh*t. a "thing" becomes popular, it gets too big, then the creator tried to reinvent the concept and completely ruins it. people become disillusioned and reject it and yearn for a simpler time. 

.... like the star wars franchise. the prequels were garbage, now this new star wars will go back to basics to what made it great in the first place.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2015)

Muffins said:


> If you're looking for songs outside of the standard "Beiber Pop" focus the radio has, I would recommend Pandora. I've found huge amounts of really, really good stuff from there I never would have found before, very eclectic and unusual. I'd definitely say to give it a try.


Actually that's where most of my music comes from. I find a band I like, then let pandora point me in the right direction towards similar bands.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 3, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Actually that's where most of my music comes from. I find a band I like, then let pandora point me in the right direction towards similar bands.



Same here! I never would have known about Tiny Vipers without Pandora.


----------

